# Crate training- what is it exactly and is he trained?



## Ari214 (Oct 9, 2014)

Hello, everyone:

I've had my puppy for a couple of days. He's approximately 10 months to a year old. He's been quite good so far. The woman I rescued him from said he was crate trained. Now this is my first dog so bear with me. What exactly does that mean? This is our dog's behavior:

First night, we tired him out with a walk and play time. Around 10pm he was dozing off on the couch so I took him to his crate. He was reluctant to go in on his own so I gently placed him there. I put his toys in there and closed the door. He was calm as I was doing this. When we started going up the stairs he started barking and whimpering. We were upstairs watching TV so we shut the TV down and went into our rooms. Then his crying stopped and he slept all night in there w/o waking us up. This was repeated last night and he acted pretty much the same. So... does this mean he IS crate trained? 
Just for full disclosure, he doesn't ever go into that crate on his own if we're around. If we're home, he is with us at all times.


----------



## lcarp1457 (Sep 10, 2014)

I'm certainly no expert (I currently have my first puppy ever and I've only had him about three months), but I think "crate training" just essentially means training your dog to find his crate to be a safe secure place that is his own space. It's my understanding that people use "crate training" primarily as a way to house train a dog because it is against their instincts to eliminate in their "den". That being said, we also use our crate when we leave because our little guy has some separation anxiety and can't be trusted in the house at large when we aren't supervising 100% of the time.

We're working on transitioning Fitz to a new crate and have been having some problems even though I would consider him well-trained with his other crate. He actually used to hate his old crate too (he would whine, bark, moan, scratch, etc. every time he was put in there), but now he absolutely loves it in there and will just hang out when he's had enough and now we're starting all over with the new crate. It's just a transition for them when they're used to a specific space and then it's all changed all of the sudden (new smells, sights, etc.). Our vet (and some other people on this site!) recommended that we feed him his meals in the new crate so that he starts to associate it with only good things and never ever force him to go in if he doesn't want to (which obviously can be difficult if everything in your house is new to him, because there likely is no back up).

To sum up, I don't think what you're going through actually means that your pupper ISN'T crate trained, I think it probably just takes some time to readjust to his new surroundings and get comfortable.


----------



## Ari214 (Oct 9, 2014)

Yes, that's what I'm hoping. That he is trained but he's adjusting right now. I guess I can't expect him to be perfect 100%. Or can I? 

We're getting a web cam tomorrow so we'll be able to see how he does when we leave him alone in the house. Right now he cries when we leave, but he's fine when we get back. I'm hoping he only yelps a little at first then gets over it. *fingers crossed*


----------



## dottedone (Oct 10, 2014)

Any updates? I'm hoping it is the same situation I recall from my kids when they were toddlers. a little sniffles when we left, then as soon as we were out the door... all smiles. 

We're having to go back and redo some crate training. Pearl sleeps in her crate at night with no issues. However, during the day, if not completely 100% supervised, has decided that the bathroom floor (tile) or the hardwood floor next to the bathroom is the place to go. I take her out for walks and used the positive reinforcement (giving her treats when she does her business outside) but... this still happens. I guess into the crate she goes when I can't watch her/walk her.


----------



## Ari214 (Oct 9, 2014)

dottedone said:


> Any updates? I'm hoping it is the same situation I recall from my kids when they were toddlers. a little sniffles when we left, then as soon as we were out the door... all smiles.
> 
> We're having to go back and redo some crate training. Pearl sleeps in her crate at night with no issues. However, during the day, if not completely 100% supervised, has decided that the bathroom floor (tile) or the hardwood floor next to the bathroom is the place to go. I take her out for walks and used the positive reinforcement (giving her treats when she does her business outside) but... this still happens. I guess into the crate she goes when I can't watch her/walk her.


Kipper (we finally settled on a name!) is still the same. I've never seen him go to his crate willingly while we are there to rest or anything. At night, he's pretty good. He will let me put him in there and will stay no problem. Not even a little crying now. He didn't even cry last night when there was a storm. But I still have a lot of work to do. He won't go pee or poop in the backyard and he gets very worked up when he's on his leash and sees other dogs  There's also issues with his eating. Oh, boy. I have to start like 5 new threads to ask about all this!


----------



## Colbie (Feb 9, 2013)

I think we could use a little more info. When you say you "rescued him", was he a rescue dog from a shelter, did you get him from a backyard breeder, did someone else get him and decided they couldn't take care of him?

Did the prior owner potty train him to go outdoors or did he do his business inside on a potty pad or device?

What kind of issues regarding eating?


----------



## Ari214 (Oct 9, 2014)

We got Kipper from a woman that runs a local rescue, Sheree's Dog Rescue. We got him last Tuesday, October 7th. The woman herself rescued Kipper from the city's shelter right before he was going to be put down. She rescued him on September 25th; he was picked up by the city on September 20th. He was listed as a stray. So, we have no idea what kind of life he had before the city picked him up 

We got the webcam going right around lunch time today and there is no crying or barking right now while we are away. I believe he is in his crate right now - which I can't see 100% b/c we were stupid and forgot to remove the covering so we could see in it. Unless he's right under the camera and that's why I can't see him... 

I'll be smart and remove the cover tomorrow morning so I'll be able to give you a better update on the crate and whether he actually uses it when we're gone.


----------

